# New Aquael Ultramax



## Millns84

My LFS (Fishroom in Poynton) is an Aquael stockist and the owner was showing me one of Aquael's new Ultramax canisters today.

It was the 1000 model but I was blown away by the build quality, size and how well thought out it is. Even the trays clip together to prevent bypass and the tray handles are either side of each tray to maximise flow. Priming is also really easy with just a single pull of a lever.

Best part for me was the pre filter, which can be removed and cleaned without stopping the filter which should save loads of time.

I'm now considering getting two of the 2000 versions for my Rio 450 - 2000lph, five trays and only 24w to run.

Doubt anyone has any experience of these as they've just been released but thought it was worth seeing if anyone's got one?


----------



## webworm

There's a review in Feb 2019 issue of Practical fishkeeping. Scores maximum marks across the board.


----------



## Millns84

webworm said:


> There's a review in Feb 2019 issue of Practical fishkeeping. Scores maximum marks across the board.



Sounds good, I don't have a subscription u fortunately so I'm limited to the very few videos on YouTube at the moment.


----------



## fishbro

I’ve just looked this filter up a result of your post and it looks great from what I’m seeing so far. Currently I have a bio master 600 thermo and I’m in two minds about replacing it. I had one fail after just 2 months and although my current one is ok the flow rate leaves something to be desired. I’m really restricted because of the way my cabinet is designed (can’t fit an fx4/fx6 under it). 2000lph is exactly what I’m looking for 200L tank!

I’m going to research more and if I buy one I’ll review it here. Only gripe is no built in heater.


----------



## Millns84

fishbro said:


> I’ve just looked this filter up a result of your post and it looks great from what I’m seeing so far. Currently I have a bio master 600 thermo and I’m in two minds about replacing it. I had one fail after just 2 months and although my current one is ok the flow rate leaves something to be desired. I’m really restricted because of the way my cabinet is designed (can’t fit an fx4/fx6 under it). 2000lph is exactly what I’m looking for 200L tank!
> 
> I’m going to research more and if I buy one I’ll review it here. Only gripe is no built in heater.



Have you seen Pondguru's video on how to mod the Biomaster to maximise flow? Might be worth considering before you fork out for another filter.

I suppose you could get a Hydor inline heater for the Aquael.

I've currently got two Sunsun 704b filters which are 2000lph each but I'm thinking the Aquael filters would be an improvement.


----------



## fishbro

Millns84 said:


> Have you seen Pondguru's video on how to mod the Biomaster to maximise flow? Might be worth considering before you fork out for another filter.
> 
> I suppose you could get a Hydor inline heater for the Aquael.
> 
> I've currently got two Sunsun 704b filters which are 2000lph each but I'm thinking the Aquael filters would be an improvement.



I haven’t yet but I will have a look at that, thanks! I’m currently running without the pre filter foams and minimal filter media but even then it’s not great. 

I measured up the aquael and unfortunately it’s about 1cm too wide for my cabinet  I have a 200L tank but the cabinet design is stupid! It’s getting quite old now so I’m thinking of replacing it with a roma 200 soon


----------



## PAYN3Y

I've got a thermo 600 and have been pretty happy with it but this filter looks great on paper. Would be interesting to hear some proper views. 2000l/h sounds nice.


----------



## Rich C

Check out Pond Gurus vid on the ultamax...
Seriously guys this is the best ex filter i have ever had,extremely well made,easy to service,and stuffed with 6kgs of media and 3 foam pads as well as the pre filter it gives a excellent flow, brilliant piece of kit at a really good price if you buy from the ebay eu link.


----------



## fishbro

Has anyone got one of these and can measure it up? I'd like to see how it compares to the biomaster in terms of size, thinking of replacing the cabinet on my tank to accommodate a larger filter.


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

Ive had one for a few days and even full of media its still throwing out 1750 lph. It is absolutely silent and is easy to control flow.
It measures 27x29x45cm
Ive swapped it for my fx6 (which is for sale) and im getting 2 more to replace my eheim pro4 600's.


----------



## Kayne

leedsrhinojohn said:


> Ive had one for a few days and even full of media its still throwing out 1750 lph. It is absolutely silent and is easy to control flow.
> It measures 27x29x45cm
> Ive swapped it for my fx6 (which is for sale) and im getting 2 more to replace my eheim pro4 600's.


Hi Leedsrhionjohn - can i ask why you are swapping the fx6 out? Looking for a filter myself and thats currently on my list of possibles


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

Hi Kayne
The only reason im swapping is the fact it comes with a pre-filter that's so easy to take out and clean, 2 minutes and its done.
Its mainly to make things easier for the mrs really, other than that no other reason as ive been more than happy with my fx6 and will recommend it to anybody.


----------



## Kayne

Thanks. That makes sense. Hows the flow compared to the fx6?


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

The fx6 full of media, I got approx. 3000 lph  which is 500 lph less than stated, the aquael ive got 1750 lph which is 250 lph less than stated but it suits my needs just fine.
If it wasn't for the easy pre filter of the ultramax then I wouldn't have changed my fx6.


----------



## fishbro

leedsrhinojohn said:


> Ive had one for a few days and even full of media its still throwing out 1750 lph. It is absolutely silent and is easy to control flow.
> It measures 27x29x45cm
> Ive swapped it for my fx6 (which is for sale) and im getting 2 more to replace my eheim pro4 600's.



Drat, that's about an inch too wide for my cabinet


----------



## H.Alves

Noisewise how do you compare both?


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

H.Alves said:


> Noisewise how do you compare both?


Hi
I'm the guy you've been speaking to on you tube mate.
Noise wise, the fx6 has a slight hum but I can only hear it when Im close to the filter but the ultramax you need to have your ear against it to detect any noise.


----------



## H.Alves

i thought so but was not sure. I was really really pending towards the ultramax but at the same time i am afraid of leaks and long term availability of parts. There were quite some reports of leakages on the early stage of release so i was looking to hear plenty of opinions before buying. But you have just convinced me. Going to give it a go and hope for the best.


----------



## H.Alves

@leedsrhinojohn got the ultramax up and running and so far 5 stars. Working great out of the box and the noise level non existent, its amazing. Will try to do a pre-filter maintenance next week and see how it goes. Any idea what is the symbol that looks like the wireless network that sit on top of the lid of the pre-filter for? A clogging indicator?


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

I new you would not be disappointed, as for the symbol thing, I have no idea what it is as it isn't connected to anything or fits in anything, its just there,


----------



## Mich@el

I have ordered one today can't wait to get it set up! I bought it from a polish aquarium shop. Have you guys set it up like pond guru did?


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

Mich@el said:


> Have you guys set it up like pond guru did?


That guy is only interested in selling his biohome. Filters can be set up in different ways with different media to suit you and your tank, 
All he ever does is put a sponge in it and fills it up with biohome, as much as possible to maximise the amount people will want to buy.
You can fill a filter with ten baskets of biohome but you will still get the same amount of bacteria as is needed for the tank, so it makes the stuff not utilised redundant.
Just my opinion


----------



## H.Alves

Indeed so far only great things to say and it was thanks to you i got it. Was a bit afraid of the early mention of leaks in the (polish?) youtube videos but everything seems ok.

About setting it up i do agree with leedsrhinojohn, no need for so much biological filtration. I use a mix of course, medium/fine, filter floss, biological and filter floss/purigen on top just to prevent some media debries or other stuff to reach the impeller.


----------



## Mich@el

In your opinions is the media supplied with the filter sufficient enough to run a planted tank or should I buy some other media?

Thanks


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

There are lots of different options depending on your tank, i dont run a planted tank, mines a discus set up so my filter will be set up different to yours, but just make sure you put course, medium and fine sponges at the bottom as water rises from the bottom upwards through the trays. Me personally would have course at bottom, next tray medium , next try fine sponge, next try the media what comes with the filter and lad tray empty to put carbon or such like as and when needed.


----------



## Millns84

Mich@el said:


> In your opinions is the media supplied with the filter sufficient enough to run a planted tank or should I buy some other media?
> 
> Thanks



I'd personally get some profiled pond foams to cut to size. You should be able to fit coarse, medium and fine in the bottom tray which will leave you with more space for other media throughout the filter.

I'm not saying the media that came with the filter is insufficient, but slightly modifying the setup will optimise the filter.

In my 4 tray Sunsun filters I use coarse, medium and fine foam in the bottom tray, Eheim Biomech topped with filter floss in the second tray then two further trays which are a mix of Eheim Substrat Pro, JBL Micromec and Biohome Ultimate. The top tray also has a bag of Seachem Purigen.

It's also a good idea to get some coarse foam to use as a pre-filter on the inlet. I use Aqual Turbo sponges which fit perfectly on the inlet, but I'm not sure that would be strictly necessary given that the Ultramax already has a pre-filter.


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

No need for a pre filter, already has one.
No need for all that media as its just redundant, the stuff you get is good enough and plenty, plus if you are keeping a planted tank then the plants will do a lot of the filtering.
The money you save on not buying extra stuff you don't need can be used for more plants or fish.


----------



## Mich@el

I have received the filter today under a week delivery from Poland not bad. Its a monster of a canister filter! It seems well made and will be setting up at the weekend.


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

Its a cracking filter mate, I think youll be very happy with it.


----------



## Mich@el

I  have set the filter up yesterday but have run into a problem... The impellor was making  terrible nosie so i opened it up and to my horror the shaft has snapped off at the base of the impellor chamber it must have happened in transit to the uk! After looking at the Aquael exploded diagram it doesnt seem to have that part availible it seems that it comes pre installed into the actual pump? Is there anyone that can help me please?

This is the exploded diagram it on page 15
https://www.aquael.pl/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/katalog_czesci_aquael_2018_1_v1_prev2_974.pdf


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

Phone up whoever you bought it from and tell them the filter has arrived damaged and either fix it, send a replacement or your money back


----------



## Mich@el

Mich@el said:


> I  have set the filter up yesterday but have run into a problem... The impellor was making  terrible nosie so i opened it up and to my horror the shaft has snapped off at the base of the impellor chamber it must have happened in transit to the uk! After looking at the Aquael exploded diagram it doesnt seem to have that part availible it seems that it comes pre installed into the actual pump? Is there anyone that can help me please?
> 
> This is the exploded diagram it on page 15
> https://www.aquael.pl/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/katalog_czesci_aquael_2018_1_v1_prev2_974.pdf



Just an update called the company a bought it from they have said they will get it collected and repaired but they are in Poland and will take quite a while, so I though I would call Aquael they asked for some pictures which I sent and they are going to send me the replacement part. They were very helpful and gave me instructions on how to fit it. You have to unscrew the motor housing and remove the shaft from the back of the unit.


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

Im glad your getting it all sorted out, ive never had to deal with the company but it looks as if they are a good company with good support for customers.


----------



## Mich@el

leedsrhinojohn said:


> Im glad your getting it all sorted out, ive never had to deal with the company but it looks as if they are a good company with good support for customers.



Got the shaft delivered today and just installed it, all went well and it's up and running at last!


----------



## leedsrhinojohn

Pleased to hear it


----------



## H.Alves

Glad you sorted that out. Its terrible when you are anxiously waiting for something and its DOA.


----------



## Rich C

I had a problem with my A2000, it would just stop running but start again when i plugged it in again, the ebay seller never responded to my messages so paypal gave me a full refund, rang Aquael Poland and told them of the problem i was having and they confirmed it was the filter lid drawing air in and it was a design fault so they are sending me what i need to sort it foc, well happy with that.


----------



## Millns84

Rich C said:


> I had a problem with my A2000, it would just stop running but start again when i plugged it in again, the ebay seller never responded to my messages so paypal gave me a full refund, rang Aquael Poland and told them of the problem i was having and they confirmed it was the filter lid drawing air in and it was a design fault so they are sending me what i need to sort it foc, well happy with that.



Disappointing that there's a flaw in the design but you can't complain about Aquael's response.


----------



## H.Alves

I havent have any issues with mine so far, fingers crossed... let us know which part it is once it arrives, maybe with some pictures so we can check our filters if they arrived already fixed or still have the flaw...


----------



## Rich C

H.Alves said:


> I havent have any issues with mine so far, fingers crossed... let us know which part it is once it arrives, maybe with some pictures so we can check our filters if they arrived already fixed or still have the flaw...


Yes i will do that no problem,should be relativity easy to compare the old and upgraded lid when it arrives


----------



## Rich C

Ok guys the part has just arrived,its a modified motor cover, this has a tube attached my original did not, hope this helps


----------



## Millns84

Just noticed a Polish site selling the Ultramax 2000 for the equivalent of £94.22!

Thinking about messaging them and asking if they'll post to the UK, the extra postage would still be far less than simply buying one here!


----------



## john edelbi

Millns84 said:


> Just noticed a Polish site selling the Ultramax 2000 for the equivalent of £94.22!
> 
> Thinking about messaging them and asking if they'll post to the UK, the extra postage would still be far less than simply buying one here!


 Is it possible to share the site link with us please


----------



## Millns84

john edelbi said:


> Is it possible to share the site link with us please



Sure, it's:-

https://zoo-aquos.pl/Aquael-Ultramax-2000-Filtr-Zewnetrzny-Do-Akwarium-400-700l


----------



## Mich@el

Bought mine from Poland cost me about £120 Inc delivery bought mine from www.plantica.pl


----------



## john edelbi

Mich@el said:


> Bought mine from Poland cost me about £120 Inc delivery bought mine from www.plantica.pl


thx a lot how long it takes for the shipment and for the Guaranty do you think it will be good and valid from Poland?


----------



## Rich C

Best to find out wherever you buy from that they are authorized aquael dealers or they wont honor the warranty.


----------



## Franks

I’ve just had confirmation that shipping is 120 zkuvadoiolas which works out at £20.

Total delivered £125.

Is there any import duty to pay? Also you’ll need to rewire the plug or use an adapter.

Thanks


----------



## Millns84

Franks said:


> I’ve just had confirmation that shipping is 120 zkuvadoiolas which works out at £20.
> 
> Total delivered £125.
> 
> Is there any import duty to pay? Also you’ll need to rewire the plug or use an adapter.
> 
> Thanks



No further import duty whilst we remain part of the EU!


----------



## H.Alves

Rich C said:


> Best to find out wherever you buy from that they are authorized aquael dealers or they wont honor the warranty.



I find that the most ridiculous approach from a company. Its like buying a car and the brand wont service it because it was not bought at their retailer center.

If its an original product, and it has not been messed up in any way, why on earth would a company not honor warranty?  just because it was not bought via an authorized dealer? that makes no sense to me. If i know a company does that i, usually, just stop purchasing from then unless they have a very unique product i really need, otherwise i will pass...


----------



## H.Alves

Franks said:


> Also you’ll need to rewire the plug or use an adapter.



Just use an adapter. If its the same voltage you just need a plug converter.


----------



## Rich C

H.Alves said:


> I find that the most ridiculous approach from a company. Its like buying a car and the brand wont service it because it was not bought at their retailer center.
> 
> If its an original product, and it has not been messed up in any way, why on earth would a company not honor warranty?  just because it was not bought via an authorized dealer? that makes no sense to me. If i know a company does that i, usually, just stop purchasing from then unless they have a very unique product i really need, otherwise i will pass...


I can only pass on what i was told when i rang Aquael,because i bought from ebay they said i would have to purchase spares from ALF in the uk,i pointed out that this was a design fault and they sent me the part foc


----------



## Franks

Just ordered one as the exchange rate is too good!

£114 inc delivery from Poland.

Crazy how these are £195 in UK shops


----------



## GreenNeedle

H.Alves said:


> Just use an adapter. If its the same voltage you just need a plug converter.



A lot of EHEIMS that come with "UK plug" are actually EU plugs that have a clip in UK plug surround.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Franks said:


> Just ordered one as the exchange rate is too good!
> 
> £114 inc delivery from Poland.
> 
> Crazy how these are £195 in UK shops


It's the same with a lot of products. And it's why manufacturers sometimes won't honour the warranty if bought elsewhere in Europe or if it's a grey import. 
It forces consumers to buy from authorised retailers to keep the price of their products artificially inflated. 

The cost of a product is what the market will stand, but often manufacturers will manipulate that market themselves. 
It's particularly bad in the UK, I guess we're all just a bunch of suckers and will often pay the higher price. 

Isn't there a TV programme about that...Rip Off Britain


----------



## MDP91

Franks said:


> Just ordered one as the exchange rate is too good!
> 
> £114 inc delivery from Poland.
> 
> Crazy how these are £195 in UK shops



What website did you buy from? And how long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Franks

Well you get what you pay for! I bought one from Plantica.PL but the whole experience has been dreadful. PLEASE DO NOT USE Plantica.pl!!!

I bought the filter, a few days later they asked for more money sending to a direct bank account for shipping which would bring the price close to £150. I refused and asked for a refund and they went quiet for a week. Then asked for bank details to return my money. I gave my details and now they are going back on this saying they can only pay back via PayPal or a Polish bank now because I’m foreign data! 

They have loads of my details and I’m refusing to give anything else. Now chasing a return via Santander credit card protection. 

I’ll just buy one from a U.K. supplier once my money is returned.


----------



## Kev_M

Almost exactly the same experience here! The only difference is when they asked me for more money I told them I just wanted to cancel the transaction and asked for a full refund. They keep going quiet for up to a week at a time and then when I do get a reply it's to ask for more time. I've opened a dispute on PayPal.


----------



## H.Alves

Guys just get it from the German Ebay guy. Shipped with DHL, very very fast and great price. Perfect experience.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Franks

Kev_M said:


> Almost exactly the same experience here! The only difference is when they asked me for more money I told them I just wanted to cancel the transaction and asked for a full refund. They keep going quiet for up to a week at a time and then when I do get a reply it's to ask for more time. I've opened a dispute on PayPal.


Was this with Plantica.pl too?


----------



## Kev_M

Yep.


----------



## Franks

I had another response stating that they are looking to transfer it via a friend as they can’t send money out of Poland bank accounts? What an odd company. Glad I paid by credit card.


----------



## sparkyweasel

What friend? A Nigerian prince? lol


----------



## Kev_M

I just received my refund via the PayPal resolution centre this morning. He tried that type of nonsense with me, too. Very odd.


----------



## Franks

I think it’s worth raising a point to all forum members that Plantica.pl is a scam business who are attempting to steal money. Please avoid this company and don’t fall short like we have! 

I’m back off my holiday now and will raise my refund via Santander credit card refund policy.

I’m glad PayPal resolution centre got your money back for you!


----------



## Regent

H.Alves said:


> Guys just get it from the German Ebay guy. Shipped with DHL, very very fast and great price. Perfect experience.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sadly it looks like he's out of stock unless you have a different link?


----------



## H.Alves

Regent said:


> Sadly it looks like he's out of stock unless you have a different link?



Indeed. Just checked now and he seems to have only the 1000 and 1500 in stock right now. But maybe drop him a line and who knows if they will be arriving soon.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## PAYN3Y

This is all very interesting but have we any more info on how well the filter is performing? Anybody had it running for a few weeks and has any views?

I currently run a Biomaster 600 but am thinking of switching to this filter when I rescape.


----------



## H.Alves

Yes. Been running a ultramax 2000 for quite some time now and its performance is great. Almost dead silent, very easy to prime, actually I hardly had to use the priming level, there is a ton of space for media. I think the prefilter works but it’s quite coarse so it does not block. No leaking.

The only minor issue I had, which was my fault anyway, is that you have to be careful picking a lily pipe inflow that supports the 2000l/h rated flow so that you don’t reduce the flow output. Other than that, I would buy it again, and would replace my eheim 2217 and fluvals x06 without blinking.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Millns84

There's more videos on YouTube lately too, which I always find useful.


----------



## Onoma1

PAYN3Y said:


> This is all very interesting but have we any more info on how well the filter is performing? Anybody had it running for a few weeks and has any views?
> 
> I currently run a Biomaster 600 but am thinking of switching to this filter when I rescape.



Yes absoulety superb. Silent and great flow. Too much for the traditional glass inflow skimmer though.


----------



## H.Alves

Onoma1 said:


> Yes absoulety superb. Silent and great flow. Too much for the traditional glass inflow skimmer though.



Indeed. I returned back to the original inflow. It was way too much for the skimmer, which kept it most often under water and also for a cheap lily pipe, which was not enought to provide 2000L/h. You really need a pipe with at least 10 holes on it or just use the provided stock inflow.


----------



## becks

Is that correct the 2000 has 19l of media capacity? if so that’s more than the fx6 and on par with the Eheim 1500xl


----------



## H.Alves

becks said:


> Is that correct the 2000 has 19l of media capacity? if so that’s more than the fx6 and on par with the Eheim 1500xl



Not exactly sure how much liters of media you can put in but it’s a lot... it also depends on what you put in each tray.

I think pondguru placed like 6kgs of media, which is already a lot...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun Bullen

Got my ultramax 2000 yesterday. Set it up today. It very noisy, looks like the impeller shaft is too short so it doesn’t fit into the cover. 
Also I can’t get the priming plunger out.


----------



## H.Alves

Shaun Bullen said:


> Got my ultramax 2000 yesterday. Set it up today. It very noisy, looks like the impeller shaft is too short so it doesn’t fit into the cover.
> Also I can’t get the priming plunger out.



That’s definitely not normal. I would shut it down, put it apart and try again. The priming plunger is a bit stuck the first time you use it but then gets normal.

The filter should be almost dead silent running. If that’s not the case then something is definitely not normal.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun Bullen

Got the priming plunger working and primed it again but it’s still noisy. 

The impeller shaft looks to short? There’s a gap between the cover and the shaft. Is this normal? 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millns84

Shaun Bullen said:


> Got the priming plunger working and primed it again but it’s still noisy.
> 
> The impeller shaft looks to short? There’s a gap between the cover and the shaft. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like it's snapped. It should reach the cover and actually fit into it with a rubber tip.


----------



## Shaun Bullen

Thought so. Any idea where I can get a new one?


----------



## Millns84

Shaun Bullen said:


> Thought so. Any idea where I can get a new one?



I'd contact Aquael directly. As it came like that then I think they should just send you a replacement.


----------



## H.Alves

Maybe something was wrong during assembly. I would disassemble that part and try again. It should work almost silent, otherwise I would make a video of it and reach aquael customer service....


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

I’ve only read or seen a few recent reviews on new filters but I must say it’s a bit premature for some of them to say they are better than established makes like Eheim and Fluval. _If_ they’re still running without faults in ten years time then they can start boasting.


----------



## sparkyweasel

I wonder how many of today's Eheims will be running in ten years. Ones made thirty or forty years ago are still going strong, but are the new ones as well made? The two I've bought in the last couple of years certainly weren't.


----------



## H.Alves

I was one of them that said I personally prefer the ultramax to any of my filters I currently have (fluval x06 and eheim 2217). I think i have at least the right to vouch my preference based on my personal experience, or not, and should wait 10 years to give my feedback??

Anyway, how many of us will be using the same filters in 10 years? Chances are sooner or later people will upgrade for several reasons....


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

I ran an Eheim for ten years solid (until I moved house) without any problems apart from occasional consumables like impellers and shafts. With new to the market filters we just don’t know if they’re going to be reliable or not. Features mean nothing if its not reliable.
As for upgrading, well we all make mistakes but if you buy the right size filter in the first place there’s no need to replace it unless you get another tank.


----------



## Rich C

In this throwaway world of today will anything last for 10 years,do i wait and see before i purchase the product,no of course not,whose to say that the ultramax wont last, i have been using this filter since Nov 2018 and apart from a small design fault in the motor housing cover (which aquael put right) it has been outstanding and there is nothing on the market that i am aware of in terms of build quality,design, ease of maintenance,flow rates,media capacity,or price,if something better is produced by any manufacturer then i would certainly take a look.


----------



## sparkyweasel

Rich C said:


> . . . a small design fault in the motor housing cover (which aquael put right) . . .


That's a good point; you can have problems with even the best-made products, but some makers or retailers will sort it out for you without any fuss. It's always good to hear about customer service, as product reviewers don't  usually get to experience it.


----------



## Regent

Shaun Bullen said:


> Got the priming plunger working and primed it again but it’s still noisy.
> 
> The impeller shaft looks to short? There’s a gap between the cover and the shaft. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does anyone have a photo of how the impeller shaft should sit? I have two Ulta max 2000s one is fine the other quite loud. In neither does the impeller shaft reach the plate?


----------



## mjelas

Regent said:


> Does anyone have a photo of how the impeller shaft should sit? I have two Ulta max 2000s one is fine the other quite loud. In neither does the impeller shaft reach the plate?


Got mine this Tuesday it looks the same as on the pic above it is not touching the plate. I have installed the filter, at first glance, it looks great but mine is drawing air from somewhere checked all of the seals and rubbers can't find where it is pulling from. It is not a big issue because the filter is working and all but over time air builds up and purges int a tank and it doesn't look nice having microbubbles every 2-3 hours all over the tank. I have contacted Aquael service about it and I'm waiting for a response.


----------



## mjelas

mjelas said:


> Got mine this Tuesday it looks the same as on the pic above it is not touching the plate. I have installed the filter, at first glance, it looks great but mine is drawing air from somewhere checked all of the seals and rubbers can't find where it is pulling from. It is not a big issue because the filter is working and all but over time air builds up and purges int a tank and it doesn't look nice having microbubbles every 2-3 hours all over the tank. I have contacted Aquael service about it and I'm waiting for a response.


Resolved by Aquael's great customer support, works great now.


----------



## Lee mathews

Hi guys I’m only new on this as far as I am aware the logo on Ultramax lid is WiFi there is an app available on phone what app does I don’t know as I’m waiting on the 2000 model will not get it til monday


----------



## H.Alves

Mine has the symbol but it’s full black. There is no WiFi on it afaik and no chance for the blinking lights that the app refers to.

It has been talked before. Not sure whether it was already updated but I believe mine has no function.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aeropars

mjelas said:


> Resolved by Aquael's great customer support, works great now.



I'm also having the same problem. Out of interest, how did you contact them? I've tried their online form which doesn't work so I've emailed the info email address. Haven't had any response at present.


----------



## Tankless

I've read that the filter is close to silent. Any pros or cons? Should I consider the ultramax 1000 or 1500 for the Aquascaper 60p which is around 100 litres.

Are there any filters that are as equally quiet?


----------



## Something Fishy

Hey guys

How’s the filter going now? I’ve bought one partly for prefilter to save cleaning but the sponge is never dirty really - anybody swapped it for floss to rinse weekly on the WC? 

Taking the lot out every week kinda defeats the point if the prefilter access design entirely for me.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onoma1

Something Fishy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> How’s the filter going now? I’ve bought one partly for prefilter to save cleaning but the sponge is never dirty really - anybody swapped it for floss to rinse weekly on the WC?
> 
> Taking the lot out every week kinda defeats the point if the prefilter access design entirely for me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have two 2000s running atm. Completely silent and still as powerful as when new. 

I use a fine shrimp filter guard from Aquasabi https://www.aquasabi.com/Aquasabi-Filter-Guard-Fine-mesh

I clean this every few weeks (the shrimp and Otocinclus seem to see it as a source of food and clean it for me). The filter itself doesn't collect much dirt and rarely needs cleaning.


----------



## Something Fishy

Onoma1 said:


> I have two 2000s running atm. Completely silent and still as powerful as when new.
> 
> I use a fine shrimp filter guard from Aquasabi https://www.aquasabi.com/Aquasabi-Filter-Guard-Fine-mesh
> 
> I clean this every few weeks (the shrimp and Otocinclus seem to see it as a source of food and clean it for me). The filter itself doesn't collect much dirt and rarely needs cleaning.



Thanks man. Filter guards are a good shout I just always figured they’d get blocked super fast. Will look into it though.

Is that because you don’t use floss? I know it’s not essential but I do find the water is much clearer with it. Any logic why making the prefilter more effective is a bad thing with the floss?

I know people say it will clog, but that’s kinda the point surely? Then open and rinse weekly. Much easier than using floss within the filter?

I followed that pond guru filter guy on YouTube too but like others said his sole aim is less maintenance for standard tanks.m and all bio with one sponge tray. Aquascaped tanks with soil we change weekly are not the same are they.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Alves

Mine as been working great.

I found the same that the prefilter does not accumulate a lot of particles. 

Anyone using lily pipes for the intake?

When i tried to use a VIV brand one, with extra holes, but not the oval shaped one, I had the impression that somehow it was restricting flow and have since reverted back to the original, kind of ugly inlet.

Any suggestions for a glass one that has been working great? I don’t think there are many, if any, 17mm glass input pipes that support 2000l/h.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hypnogogia

H.Alves said:


> I don’t think there are many, if any, 17mm glass input pipes that support 2000l/h.


Doesn’t the 2000 have 19/25 pipes?


----------



## Something Fishy

H.Alves said:


> Mine as been working great.
> 
> I found the same that the prefilter does not accumulate a lot of particles.
> 
> Anyone using lily pipes for the intake?
> 
> When i tried to use a VIV brand one, with extra holes, but not the oval shaped one, I had the impression that somehow it was restricting flow and have since reverted back to the original, kind of ugly inlet.
> 
> Any suggestions for a glass one that has been working great? I don’t think there are many, if any, 17mm glass input pipes that support 2000l/h.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Yeah lily pipes mate.

I might seriously try the floss in the prefilter as it makes perfect sense to me given it’s there’s for convenience. Then just clean end swap that each week in like 2 mins.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Alves

As i said I have used VIV lily pipes for both inlet and outlet but now only using it for outlet since for inlet I had the feeling it restricted flow.

Any brand recommendation or any that can actively support this Flow?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Gomes

The Violet style of inflow usually allows for more water flow.


----------



## H.Alves

Update:

Ultramax 2000 is now dead for a month. I have been trying to get a replacement pump and have been pushed around by aquael to local distributors that had really no way of helping.

There are already on the third version of the head and now they use 19mm pipes which leads me to the initial conclusion that 16/22mm are probably not enough for the 2000l/h and might in the long run lead to pump failure. There are no glass pipes that support that flow, as far as I know, at least, on the 16/22mm measure.

Their costumer service is quite bad. I loved the aquael filter while it lasted but I really can no longer recommend it since when you will need to replace anything you are out of luck.

spare parts are yet not easily available and it’s a pain to get a part replaced. It’s a pity since I really liked this filter.

The fact you can’t get the parts easily and that their customer service is really not focused towards helping customers solve their issues for me this has become a no go. Really disappointed.


----------



## Garuf

Aquaels customer service has a reputation as notoriously/exceptionally bad in this part of the world. If I wasn’t very friendly with my lfs I’d have been totally out of luck when I’ve had issues. The quality of all of their products I’ve tried seems “okay for the price” then rapidly falls off with age. I’ve never had a pat mini last longer than 9months. The first 30l tank from them leaked, I then had a faulty filter and a faulty light all of which aquael themselves just wouldn’t help sort out. In the end I just got a refund and bought a Blau tank which was also “okay for the price” but had the benefit of a no questions asked 2 year warranty from the lfs and bought an eheim filter which similarly I have no concerns of quality with.


----------



## H.Alves

Update 2: So after 2-3 months i finally managed to get customer service to deal with my complain. Got the part needed this week. It was 3 long months or so, with constant emails back and forward to fix it.

It was draining and painful to get it sorted. They apparently dont deal with customers directly and you need to go via the seller, which in my case, was not responding to emails, so ultimately, as an exception, they managed it directly.

Finally its up and running again and working great as it used to. Although the top part is improved, i still use the 16/22mm fittings. So far no issues.

I see that aquasabi now offers some parts (like rotors) so hopefully this might change in the future. I realy like the filter for its construction and noise levels, but not having parts available is a deal breaker.

Planning on buying a second filter to replace my old 2217 and might give oase biomaster thermo 600 a go. I bit reticent about possible noise issues but having the heater built in and the the easy pre-filter is a plus. 

How does OASE handle a CO2 reactor (aquamedic 1000)? I know the aquael in the past had issues with it but the eheim 2217 worked great.


----------



## CooKieS

H.Alves said:


> Update 2: So after 2-3 months i finally managed to get customer service to deal with my complain. Got the part needed this week. It was 3 long months or so, with constant emails back and forward to fix it.
> 
> It was draining and painful to get it sorted. They apparently dont deal with customers directly and you need to go via the seller, which in my case, was not responding to emails, so ultimately, as an exception, they managed it directly.
> 
> Finally its up and running again and working great as it used to. Although the top part is improved, i still use the 16/22mm fittings. So far no issues.
> 
> I see that aquasabi now offers some parts (like rotors) so hopefully this might change in the future. I realy like the filter for its construction and noise levels, but not having parts available is a deal breaker.
> 
> Planning on buying a second filter to replace my old 2217 and might give oase biomaster thermo 600 a go. I bit reticent about possible noise issues but having the heater built in and the the easy pre-filter is a plus.
> 
> How does OASE handle a CO2 reactor (aquamedic 1000)? I know the aquael in the past had issues with it but the eheim 2217 worked great.



Hi there,

I had these filters;
-Aquael utramax 2000 (5 blades rotor axle broke after 2 months, got a new 6 blade rotor after 5 weeks, works fine since 5 month now...let's see how it hoes in the future)
-Eheim pro 4+ 600, loved the silence and flow , disliked the cheap plastics and low filter media capacity
-Oase biomaster thermo 600, superb quality, average flow, horrible humming noise, had to get rid of it, it's just too noisy in my living room
-Actually running the Aquael Ultra 1200, good flow, good capacity, quite silent...cheap price, seems more reliable than the ulltramax series (no prefilter)

Well the ideal filter to me would be the price and the capacity of the Aquael, with the noise and the customer service from Eheim and the prefilter /plastic/ thermo option from the Oase....hard choice.


----------



## Garuf

CooKieS said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had these filters;
> -Aquael utramax 2000 (5 blades rotor axle broke after 2 months, got a new 6 blade rotor after 5 weeks, works fine since 5 month now...let's see how it hoes in the future)
> -Eheim pro 4+ 600, loved the silence and flow , disliked the cheap plastics and low filter media capacity
> -Oase biomaster thermo 600, superb quality, average flow, horrible humming noise, had to get rid of it, it's just too noisy in my living room
> -Actually running the Aquael Ultra 1200, good flow, good capacity, quite silent...cheap price, seems more reliable than the ulltramax series (no prefilter)
> 
> Well the ideal filter to me would be the price and the capacity of the Aquael, with the noise and the customer service from Eheim and the prefilter /plastic/ thermo option from the Oase....hard choice.


Good to hear the eheim review - I just placed an order for one. Only oase filters I’ve come into contact with are so loud. 

Further back you’ll see my experiences with aquael… Lordy.


----------



## H.Alves

I honestly like the aquael and find it to be quite silent. Having a heater built in would be a plus for sure.

Now since I have an extra pre-filter for the aquael ultramax cleaning is even easier since I can just swap the entire pre-filter with the spare one and clean it afterwards. My issue with aquael is reliability and in case it dies I would not like to go through all this pain again. Also with the original head I had issues with the CO2 reactor. I think it could be due to air being released by the filter that was collected in the CO2 reactor and made quite some pressure that made the filter stop. Used it for 2-3 days found the filter stopped and then changed the reactor to the eheim 2217. Never had issues again but it’s getting quite old and the canister bucket needs to be replaced. I know the new aquael head had improvements, not really sure which ones but one was the rotor lock mechanism.

I saw the new aquael series and the 1400 seemed interesting but no prefilter which would mean more frequent cleaning. Not really worried about the media capacity since it’s a 120P and with the ultramax plus a second one is more than enough. More worried about reliability, noise levels, easy maintenance and that could actually handle the aquamedic 1000 reactor.

The oase fulfill all the points except for the vibrations/rotor noise. It was about time for them to release an updated version with less noise just like the ultramax. That would be the best. I keep on hearing mixed reviews on the biomaster 600 and the 850 is even worse noise wise. You can even tell from the YouTube videos available.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wuffer79

I didn't see this thread before ordering a ultramax 1000. That was a mistake. My new filter it leaking after 30-60min. Doesn't matter if its setup with media or without baskets. 
Its leaking at the back, from the seal between bucket and top. Is there anything i can do to try and fix it, or should i just give it away for spareparts?


----------



## H.Alves

Wuffer79 said:


> I didn't see this thread before ordering a ultramax 1000. That was a mistake. My new filter it leaking after 30-60min. Doesn't matter if its setup with media or without baskets.
> Its leaking at the back, from the seal between bucket and top. Is there anything i can do to try and fix it, or should i just give it away for spareparts?



That’s definitely not normal. Never had that happen to me. But pretty sure you can get a new rubber seal if the problem is from the seal.









						Aquael - Ultramax - Replacement Seal Set
					

Original Aquael Replacement Seals Set for the Ultramax filter. Features Original Aquael replacement seals Set For the Ultramax filter




					www.aquasabi.com
				




I would try to check whether the seal was damaged or whether something else is not assembled correctly. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wuffer79

H.Alves said:


> That’s definitely not normal. Never had that happen to me. But pretty sure you can get a new rubber seal if the problem is from the seal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquael - Ultramax - Replacement Seal Set
> 
> 
> Original Aquael Replacement Seals Set for the Ultramax filter. Features Original Aquael replacement seals Set For the Ultramax filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aquasabi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to check whether the seal was damaged or whether something else is not assembled correctly.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


I can't see any damages to the seal, it looks normal. I might try and get a new seal in the new year


----------



## Onoma1

I think your consumer rights are stronger in Denmark than the UK. Just take / send it back for a full refund.


----------



## Wuffer79

Onoma1 said:


> I think your consumer rights are stronger in Denmark than the UK. Just take / send it back for a full refund.


I got a full refund from Amazon. 
I just haven't been lucky with my canisters other than the eheim 2260 but that's way to big for my small aquarium


----------



## H.Alves

Onoma1 said:


> I think your consumer rights are stronger in Denmark than the UK. Just take / send it back for a full refund.



I agree you have, at least, a 2 year warranty and if you are under the first days, you probably can just send it back and get a replacement. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wuffer79

H.Alves said:


> I agree you have, at least, a 2 year warranty and if you are under the first days, you probably can just send it back and get a replacement.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


I have got my money back, Amazon have great service. Just trying to see where the fault is. I'm pretty sure it's the top part and not the seal the problem is. 
Might buy eheim instead


----------

